# What do you see?



## Davey Do (Aug 11, 2021)

I welded this sculpture out of some leftover metal railing from building my deck. I had an idea which I wanted to convey, but when I stuck it in the ground, I saw something else.





What do you see?


----------



## Chet (Aug 11, 2021)

World Trade Center after 9-11.


----------



## Remy (Aug 11, 2021)

A hand with the index finger extended. At least it's the index finger.


----------

